# Let's get rid of the Beret (or at least tell logistik unicorp theirs suck)



## mover1 (28 Feb 2007)

OK So there I was pulling my beret out of my pocket and to my great surprise it was ripped right above the cap badge. Well now I am in a hum dinger of a situation. No headdress. I order from Logistic unicorp and I can never get one that fits properly. As well as the fact that the quality sucks......

So I said f$%^ it and now I wear my wedge with my combats.  It fits and its comfortable plus its everybit as functional as a beret. After all what does a beret do. It holds a hat badge and goes on your head.

So lets talk about functionality. This past year I was a part of a  WW-1 reenactment. WE had our old piss pots but we also had what was called a trench cap. Think of a soft forge cap. Fits in the pocket and holds a hat badge plus it has a brim on it to keep the sun off your eyes. It looked pretty good to. In the winter the headdress was switched to another hat called the gore-blimey. ....it was a monstrous affair that was used in winter. The reason it was called a gore-blimey is because that is what the initial reaction to the thing was.....

So I guess the useless reason for this post is does anyone think we should adopt a new headdress or still keep the beret. And if you were the fashon police for the military what kind of head gear would you like. Any thoughts on the issue.....

_
Edited by Vern to correct topic title typo_


----------



## BernDawg (28 Feb 2007)

here's my choice for issued headwear.
http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=234
Now all I have to do is get off me arse and order one for fishing on the weekends  ;D


----------



## JR84 (28 Feb 2007)

BernDawg, 
I think that you are right, but i think that you need to start fishing first...LOL

CHIMO


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Feb 2007)

On a serious note, what other forms of headdress has the Canadian Mitiary worn? 
I love my beret, mostly because everyone else over here wears a slouch hat and you get noticed with a beret on!


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Stick with the beret.  It seperates us from US.  Derived from Brit tradition.  
Let's not delve into ball hats or floppy hats.
My 0.02    {nice NEW saluting smilie!}


----------



## Donut (28 Feb 2007)

Uhmmmm, not anymore.


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Feb 2007)

I sure like my berret....Im due to get a new one...and I would not see my self wear somehting else


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2007)

Mover, while I may sympathise with you about the quality of the beret, I must ask... how old was your beret?
You are entitled to order two berets a year from Logistek & I am content to order one per year.... relegating last year's to "field" use while the new one becomes "garrison" dress.
If you are truly unhappy with the quality - file a complaint & Unsatisfactory condition report through your chain of command / supply system - in order to fix the problem once and for all.

While I have had all sorts of wear and tear issues with my berets over a 35 year period, never heard of the one you describe..... am certain the supply types would be interested.

BYTD - the US Army started wearing a black beret a while ago.... look it up
and I'm not even talking about the Green Berets....

Hale - what sort of caps does the CF wear?
Army - Beret, wide brim field cap, tuque / watch cap, 
           glengarrys, balmorals, bearskin busbys, feather bonets, and a zillion other
           ancient orders of dress

Airforce - Beret, Wedge, Ball cap
Navy - Beret, Ball cap, Forage cap... watch cap
Rangers - Red Ball cap


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

The beret in general.  The US has Green Berets.  The Brits share our colour scheme.  
Why change our headgear?  
Oh grud, where's this going.  Ok, maybe a CADPAT ball hat with your cloth trade badge on it.  Many times we all would like the sun out of our eyes      
I once had some Nat Guard lad offer me his M-16 for my green beret...uummm...Nope...what would I do with and M-16.


Ain't ADD great ???

edited to add: after reading geo's post.  I stand corrected.  I was having a hard time writing what I wanted to say. I agree with the ball cap idea. 
BYTD out


----------



## hugh19 (28 Feb 2007)

Um Geo  I have been in the navy since 1989, whats a watch cap? That like a toque? ;D


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2007)

yup.... Hey... I call it what I have been told it's called
(but yeah - a tuque - by any other name)


----------



## hugh19 (28 Feb 2007)

I am being a smart**s . But I have seen toque and tuque.  But which ever way I have always heard them refeered to as toques never a watch cap. Bet if I did I would have many confused people on my hands LOLOLOL.


----------



## orange.paint (28 Feb 2007)

Maybe the blue material is weaker and deficient.Not so strong as the black berets.I have not changed mine in well over 2 years.Prior when we were tankers and berets were made of Kevlar,I replaced once every six months.As we wore them in the field as our field headdress.

However now anytime you hit the training area it's berets off and floppy or toque on.I keep mine in a ziplock bag in my vehicle,in case someone important shows up wanting a "Garrison parade".Personally I have only seen RSM and CO with berets in the field,and that was very rare.Usually they played the game as the troops did.

I'm a fan of the beret.I usually freeze my ears near off before opting for a toque.For me it's a bit of pride in my shiny capbrass,which no other unit wears.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of the beret.I usually freeze my ears near off before opting for a toque.For me it's a bit of pride in my shiny capbrass,which no other unit wears.



Well said.  ;D

I was trying for something like that.


----------



## Gramps (28 Feb 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> OK So there I was pulling my beret out of my pocket and to my great surprise it was ripped right above the cap badge.


So, did the fun police down there say anything about it?


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> So, did the fun police down there say anything about it?


...in Greenwood???  Probably not.  Wedges are allowed on that base with CADPAT.


----------



## Gramps (28 Feb 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...in Greenwood???  Probably not.  Wedges are allowed on that base with CADPAT.


Mover1 will know who I am specifically referring to.


----------



## navymich (28 Feb 2007)

Headdress?  What's that?  Gotta love being at CFSACO!!  ;D


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (28 Feb 2007)

Farmers wear ballcaps, ball players wear ball caps, US soldiers wear ballcaps

 CDN soldiers wear Berets. We already have enough American influence up here, we don't need anymore. In the Airforces case, it can be a beret or a wedge, depending what base your on.

 I have a beret that's 17 years old, its seen 2 trips to the Balkans, Germany, Gagetown, Petawawa, Meaford and the only thing that's worn is the colour has faded, i framed it when i got out and hung it on the wall in my den.


----------



## NCSnotty (28 Feb 2007)

"The Brits share our colour scheme"

I don't know about that.  I think only the Royal Marines wear green, thus keeping a somewhat special status for the colour, like the Americans, but unlike us.  Also, our artillery no longer wears blue, unlike the RA.

As for our Navy, berets have only become a tradition since unification (and they are a very un-naval headdress).


----------



## chrisf (28 Feb 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> Farmers wear ballcaps, ball players wear ball caps, US soldiers wear ballcaps
> 
> CDN soldiers wear Berets. We already have enough American influence up here, we don't need anymore. In the Airforces case, it can be a beret or a wedge, depending what base your on.
> 
> I have a beret that's 17 years old, its seen 2 trips to the Balkans, Germany, Gagetown, Petawawa, Meaford and the only thing that's worn is the colour has faded, i framed it when i got out and hung it on the wall in my den.



Actually, US soldiers wear berets now too... and of course, Canadian sailors wear ball caps..

And in reference to your beret, the gripe by the original poster was that the supplier we have now sucks... believe me, a logistik unicorp beret would't last 17 years


----------



## navymich (28 Feb 2007)

NCSnotty said:
			
		

> As for our Navy, berets have only become a tradition since unification (and they are a very un-naval headdress).



Maybe the Navy should go back to one of these:


----------



## Bergeron 971 (28 Feb 2007)

I can just see it now, Relish men running around boats with those. hahaha.
I think we need a good quality beret, the Arti should get their dark blue berets back, airforce should wear their wedges.
One thing I hate seeing is NCM of the navy with the forge cap, doesn't look right if the army or airforce no longer wear it, every other navy in the world wears the seamans cap for NCMs and forge caps for. even the tunics don't look right. they should have that weird looking bib in the back like Popeye. 
But then, they would look like a sea cadet corps...

British: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could go even farther and compain about cadpat for all 3 forces. Why does the navy or airforce need cadpat unless operational? OD combats would have been fine.
Cadpat looks to aggressive :crybaby: I am afraid of walking down Rideau street at lunch time in Ottawa.. all those killers walking the streets.
 ;D I miss the garrison dress. (the tunic wasn't 100% but better looking for the public then complete cadpat) was a professional look. people tried harder to look sharp.


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2007)

Bergeron,

You've been a member of the site long enough. Spell check, caps and punctuation please.

Thanks very much.

Librarian
Army.ca Staff

Edit: TYPO!!!  (Had to add an "s" to thanks!! );D


----------



## Bergeron 971 (28 Feb 2007)

Sorry, really sick and tired in bed right now, didn't think about it. i'll do it now.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Feb 2007)

Ahoy!!! Well blow me down... I am soooooo getting this. Capt TN2IC... Arrr... I  be sailing the Five ton Recuriting, Strong and Proud truck. And Yes, that is a hornpipe in my pocket and I am happy to see you. Avast, me proud beauty! Wanna know why my Roger is so Jolly?

 :skull:


----------



## Bergeron 971 (28 Feb 2007)

I was waiting for that one. LOL


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Feb 2007)

I didnt know your navy had done away with the hat. Our guys wear it around all the time, they love them. I suppose its handy for them, it can double as a picnic table to eat their sandwiches off in an emergency! 
Was the losing of the hat another of the unification things? They look very, very smick with those things on, i dont know why you'd let that one ever go.
...Arg...sorry, after TN2IC said it i couldnt resist. 
Hoist the mainsail and lash the cat to the dog with a splice! Arg!


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

TN, for impersonating an officer and be so overly jolly...you shall "kiss the gunners daughter"  
I've noticed too that my blue beret is starting to fade after only two years.  My old green never faded so quickly.  Well, I guess that's why they give us all them points to use.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Feb 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's why they give us all them points to use.   ;D



You mean those aren't for t-shirts and socks?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (28 Feb 2007)

Its cause out new berets are not protected from the holes in the Ozone and global warming,
They need UV proection.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You mean those aren't for t-shirts and socks?


...and belts...and ties...and shirts...and underwear...and cool grey t-shirts... ;D


----------



## mover1 (1 Mar 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Mover1 will know who I am specifically referring to.



actually the fun police didn't say a thing. I think I have started a trend though because the a few of the kids in the shop can now been seen wearing the wedge too.
I used to have a black beret once. It was the Kevlar type we wore in the field with our headsets. Big old chunk of brass on it. when it got dirty you just ran a boot brush over it. But alas...
Yes every time I order a beret from Logistik unicorp I tell them that theirs is junk.
As for the beret. Yeah it looks good. But do you ever think we will change headdress to something more practical.


----------



## JR84 (1 Mar 2007)

What would be more practical? I personally think that the beret is just fine. I do agree that the ones from the supply system are crap and the only thing they are good for is a rag. I bought my beret at CFSME, and I love it.


----------



## mover1 (1 Mar 2007)

http://www.kaisersbunker.com/cef/headgear/cefch04.htm

had a chance to sport one of these brand new. Very practical. Plus they had a cool factor if you shaped it right.  

I know you saying its rather old fashoned  but, so are our combats. Yeah they are a new color but did we really evolve beyond 1960 with its design and functionality?!?!


----------



## JR84 (1 Mar 2007)

You are right about the combats, they are out dated. I also agree that we never evolved from the 60's design.


----------



## Signalman150 (1 Mar 2007)

Many long years ago, I remember reading an article about REFORGER in some US magazine, (it might have been something as silly as Soldier of Fortune, but I'm not sure).  There was a photo of a Canadian Lynx Crewman with the caption "Canadian Armoured Crewman pulls his headset over his eminently practical beret."  IIRC I passed beer through my nose when I read that.  Any person that would call a beret "eminently practical" never wore one.  After all, it doesn't keep the sun outta your eyes, the rain off the back of your neck, or the frost off your ears.

But....I always liked the beret, because it immediately identified me as a member of a Commonwealth army, and the dark green colour marked me as Canadian, (the berets worn by US Special Forces are a completely different shade). The beret is still a significant identifier for Canadian soldiers; notwithstanding the shortcomings noted above, I would hate to see it go the way of the FN rifle and the C42 Set. The problem of servicability is something else again tho'; my last beret lasted at least ten years, and I never heard of one ripping.  Sounds like a serious quality problem that needs to be addressed.

As far as the combat uniform goes, I was surprised it didn't get a redesign when CADPAT was adopted.  Those pockets were designed specifically for the FN magazine (each shirt carried 6), and since it's been--what, twenty years--since the FN was used, it seems a little silly to keep them.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> OK So there I was pulling my beret out of my pocket and to my great surprise it was ripped right above the cap badge. Well now I am in a hum dinger of a situation. No headdress. I order from Logistic unicorp and I can never get one that fits properly. As well as the fact that the quality sucks......
> 
> So I said f$%^ it and now I wear my wedge with my combats.  It fits and its comfortable plus its everybit as functional as a beret. After all what does a beret do. It holds a hat badge and goes on your head.
> 
> ...



Being the son of a Brit I think it would have been a Cor Blimey hat. Cor blimey is an expression of surprise.
http://www.peak.org/~jeremy/dictionary/dictionary/dictionary.php?search=blimey


----------



## Loachman (1 Mar 2007)

Signalman150 said:
			
		

> Many long years ago, I remember reading an article about REFORGER in some US magazine, (it might have been something as silly as Soldier of Fortune, but I'm not sure).  There was a photo of a Canadian Lynx Crewman with the caption "Canadian Armoured Crewman pulls his headset over his eminently practical beret."



Then there was the poster showing different NATO field uniforms. The Canadian photos showed one guy wearing a US rain jacket over a Norgie sweater and another one wearing red enemy force slip-ons.

My current beret was purchased from the Sigs Museum kit shop in Kingston several years ago and is holding up just fine. And I thoroughly despise wedges.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> TN, for impersonating an officer and be so overly jolly...you shall "kiss the gunners daughter"
> I've noticed too that my blue beret is starting to fade after only two years.  My old green never faded so quickly.  Well, I guess that's why they give us all them points to use.   ;D



Avast! Bilge!   it be thy base I'm on. Myself be a Landlubber. Now I shall wonder to NB Jetty and puke down to Davy Jones' locker. Feed the fish I shall... Shame on me. Arrr... where's me Bucko to? Cap'n Morgan


Yo-ho-ho and a bottle rum.

Fair winds Bucko! Be time now splice the mainbrace

 :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## Loachman (1 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hale - what sort of caps does the CF wear?
> Army - Beret, wide brim field cap, tuque / watch cap,
> glengarrys, balmorals, bearskin busbys, feather bonets, and a zillion other
> ancient orders of dress
> ...



You forgot the turbans - everybody gets two free annually...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> I didnt know your navy had done away with the hat. Our guys wear it around all the time, they love them. I suppose its handy for them, it can double as a picnic table to eat their sandwiches off in an emergency!
> Was the losing of the hat another of the unification things? They look very, very smick with those things on, i dont know why you'd let that one ever go.
> ...Arg...sorry, after TN2IC said it i couldnt resist.
> Hoist the mainsail and lash the cat to the dog with a splice! Arg!



Yes we lost the traditional sailor uniform at unification. we all went to a rifle green army uniform with collar dogs that designated your service. I joined in 77 and we were just getting our ranks back.....at first you were a Corporal (Sea)......Sgt (Sea).......really stupid! that lasted about 5 years before we got wise and went back to the traditional navy ranks. we went back to a distinctive environmental uniform in 84....but not the old sailor suit. The current one looks identical to the US uniform. So we went from a Brit uniform to a Yank uniform...now that's progress eh??

By the by there Bergeron.....the only reason you think Sea Cadet hat is because the Cadets retained the hat we all used to wear.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Mar 2007)

Well Shiver me timbers!.....IN HOC SIGNO be an old salt here. 

Back to me bucko..


----------



## JR84 (1 Mar 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And I thoroughly despise wedges.



Me too...


----------



## orange.paint (1 Mar 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You forgot the turbans - everybody gets two free annually...



I tried to order one,it wouldnt let me.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (2 Mar 2007)

I know about the sea cadets, I'm sure some other navys get confused with us when we're over seas and in dress uniform. we got some fancy lookin NCMs in canada...
Back to the old uniforms I say.


----------



## eurowing (2 Mar 2007)

I wore the old Navy uniform when I was a Sea Cadet. RCSCC Rainbow 72-75

Worst mistake ever made for mens morale was getting rid of that uniform.  Just consider this.  The ladies loved to dress up little boys like sailors.  If you couldn't "get some" wearing the old blues ..... well, I honestly don't know what to follow that with.  Then again... it was the 70's.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Mar 2007)

Exactly mate, any time you see a bunch of navy blokes in uniform you just know theres going to be a swarm of girls right after them. Its amazing. More sexual innuendo and hair tossing from the girls then they know what to do with. But yeah, the girls swarm to that uniform leaving us army blokes to just sit around and drink..its a crying shame :'(


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2007)

Nah Hale,

Rest assured some of us prefer green uniforms in a big way!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> I tried to order one,it wouldnt let me.



Dang! I was just on the website ordering some new gloves (cause I lost one today....they are like socks eh) and saw the Turban, white (Navy DEU)...my eldest son was watching and said "Hey order that for a lark!" I didn't but it was available on my personal kit thingie...are you telling me they wouldn't have shipped it?


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Mar 2007)

Geo, forage caps are still authorized for use with AF orders of Deu dress (they used to be authorized with flying clothing, believe it or not...up to mid-90's).

G2G


----------



## Bergeron 971 (2 Mar 2007)

my father wore a forge cap in the airforce before leaving the service. if it wasn't for me his uniform would have been put in the garbage years ago.
he swore to never wear another uniform again. and HATEs the idea of be joining up, resurves or regs.


----------



## mudrecceman (2 Mar 2007)

While I like the beret itself, I am not a fan of the leather sweat band or the Logisitik berets.  Not to the way I like to wear it, there is too much material on the ones that fit my big stupid head.

Thats why I stopped in Gagetown today, and purchased 2 nice blue Parkhurst berets.  The Logistik one I was issued in St-Jean, well....looked pretty ridiculous.  

Keep the beret for wear with CADPAT IMHO.  

I was noticing in the Dress Manual that the forge cap was still there on AF orders of dress.  Ugh.  Please tell me no one is still wearing the bus driver hats in the AF in DEUs?   I myself could do with just wearing the beret in DEUs, but I am used to that after 17 years of Army DEUs.  This wedge thing takes some getting used to.   ;D

~ edit for spelling miss-steaks.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (2 Mar 2007)

I hate it when people go around saying Fabric band berets are only for officers. god do I ever role my eyes.
It depends on the regiment their RSM and CO. sheesh. I know the regiment I am close to ALL wears fabric band berets, only during BMQ do you have to wear the leather band beret got to keep the liner too.  ;D


----------



## orange.paint (2 Mar 2007)

In Bosnia we had to wear that freaking floppy hat.So the locals could see that the WO was in charge with his beret on.What a waste of money,time and development that thing is.I got told to remove my wire from the outer liner as well.So it became totally innefective.

I would rather wear a beret than a floppy any day.

Something else the stupid green touque.I honestly cannot wear the bloddy thing for no more than 2 minutes before my head breaks into a itching mess.However I have noticed more and more people are getting away with wearing the green fleece toques bought from kitshops.I remember people wearing it in Petawawa after our kit shop started selling it.FIELD USE ONLY!!!Now it is somewhat accepted.

Now that I think about it we have a lot of unfunctional,uncomfortable head decorations.
My beret being honestly the favorite.

Hey mover,sew a airforcer badge on this bad boy.

http://www.johnsclub.com/itemdesc.asp?CartId={D9EVERESTBF2073-ECC5-4002-A2FE-13C4803A9739}&ic=978%2DSKY&eq=&Tp=


----------



## Bergeron 971 (2 Mar 2007)

I love my WIGWAM. 
Its WAY better then any winter headdress. glad no one can yell at me, as a CI.
Its thin, Warm as hell and comfy, I wish they made it in cadpat or od.


----------



## mudrecceman (2 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Hey mover,sew a airforcer badge on this bad boy.
> 
> http://www.johnsclub.com/itemdesc.asp?CartId={D9EVERESTBF2073-ECC5-4002-A2FE-13C4803A9739}&ic=978%2DSKY&eq=&Tp=



That is WAY to baby blue!   ;D


----------



## Gramps (2 Mar 2007)

I bet you Mover 1 has already secretly ordered one and will have it on his head next week.


----------



## MediTech (2 Mar 2007)

I have only been in the reserve forces for a month and I've already ruined two Logistik berets.  I am a fan of the beret but I think those Logistik ones are of poor quality.  I ripped right through the leather on the first one when I pulled to tighten it and the thin layer of black stuff came off the leather band on the second one.  I don't really want to spend the money on another one but I don't want to get jacked up on my BMQ.


----------



## Gramps (2 Mar 2007)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I hate it when people go around saying Fabric band berets are only for officers. god do I ever role my eyes.
> It depends on the regiment their RSM and CO. sheesh. I know the regiment I am close to ALL wears fabric band berets, only during BMQ do you have to wear the leather band beret got to keep the liner too.  ;D


I ran into this before a number of years ago from an Armd officer who challenged me on it, I promtly asked him to direct me to the reg that states I am not allowed to wear one and that he is. After a little huffing and puffing he just got annoyed and let it drop.  I have had both black and green Belgique types and love them, the issued ones are really poorly made now. Years ago they were alright but now the just seem to be garbage.


----------



## hippie (2 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Geo, forage caps are still authorized for use with AF orders of Deu dress (they used to be authorized with flying clothing, believe it or not...up to mid-90's).
> 
> G2G



There is a movement afoot!!  After just finishing the pilot training program (except for the f***in' OTU!!   :brickwall, I can report that among the ranks of the pilot trainees, there is a large movement to reinstate the Forage Cap into widespread use!  As G2G stated, it is still authorized for use, and is readily available on the logistik unicorps website.  Almost everyone I knew in MJ had ordered or was planning on ordering their Forage Cap..  In fact, they (whomever 'they' are) have started to order / produce the large AF Cap badge that used to adorn the Forage cap!  

Unite!!

For this young grasshopper, I would love to see us go back to the RCAF traditions (uni, ranks etc...), but if not, I say we keep what traditions we have (ie. Forage Cap for Officers / Wedge for NCM's)  FOR DEU's....   That being said, the CF Forage Cap with flight suit looks absolutely horrid.  I saw some portly Maj from AETE in Cold Lake back in 2004 wearing his FC in a flight suit...   The brits can pull it off but their FC's look much like they used to in WWII..   Not so bus-driver-y


----------



## geo (3 Mar 2007)

hippie said:
			
		

> There is a movement afoot!!  After just finishing the pilot training program (except for the f***in' OTU!!   :brickwall, I can report that among the ranks of the pilot trainees, there is a large movement to reinstate the Forage Cap into widespread use!  As Duey stated, it is still authorized for use, and is readily available on the logistik unicorps website.  Almost everyone I knew in MJ had ordered or was planning on ordering their Forage Cap..  In fact, they (whomever 'they' are) have started to order / produce the large AF Cap badge that used to adorn the Forage cap!
> 
> Unite!!
> 
> For this young grasshopper, I would love to see us go back to the RCAF traditions (uni, ranks etc...), but if not, I say we keep what traditions we have (ie. Forage Cap for Officers / Wedge for NCM's)  FOR DEU's....   That being said, the CF Forage Cap with flight suit looks absolutely horrid.  I saw some portly Maj from AETE in Cold Lake back in 2004 wearing his FC in a flight suit...   The brits can pull it off but their FC's look much like they used to in WWII..   Not so bus-driver-y



Someone who wants a forage cap has obviously never worn a forage cap for any length of time.

They take up room, 
they are inconvenient - walk into an office/mess/store... where do you store your cap?

Having worn one for many years, I am more than happy to have relegated mine to the supply system's waste bin.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Mar 2007)

I'd wear the forage cap with flying gear just to make a statement...although one does have to remove the plastic hula-hoop from inside...then it carries a little bit of panache and daring do!  ;D   The irony is that the wedge evolved from the Army's field service cap...so it is not at all a "distinctive" Air Force piece of kit...short of looking assinine with combats -- combats whould be beret, helmet or floppy hat only.

G2G


----------



## time expired (3 Mar 2007)

Head dress,always a pet peeve of mine.I counted the number I was issued in 26yrs. of service
and came up with the incredeble number of 16 I have listed them as it would take too long to
describe them individualy.
                Chinese mk.1
                Summer bush hat-one of my fovorites
                Balaclava
                Beret dk. blue
                Forage cap dk. blue red band
                Steel helmet WW2
        Unification
                beret green
                Ballcap green*
                Ballcap green with earflaps*
                Forage cap green
                Green toque
                Floppy combat hat
                Steel helmet U.S.
                Winter tea cozzie,imitation astrakan*
                Beret maroon Paki
                Steel helmet jump
       This was the same army that could not in 26yrs. issue me decent rain gear or winter combat
pants,makes one wonder about their priorities.
 *These hats I never wore.
 Just after unification I saw,in Borden I think,a group of PPCLI offs. wearing the green wedge cap,
 what was that about?.
                           Regards


----------



## mover1 (5 Mar 2007)

Well What Can I say. I have ordered the Sky Blue Bealmoral. I will be wearing to work by the end of next week. Don't believe me? Just keep your eyes on the routine orders under the charges section.

Still wearing my wedge. Out of points till April.
 But I do have my turban........

Seriously I hate the Beret. Yes it look good but its not very practical.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Mar 2007)

JR84 said:
			
		

> BernDawg,
> I think that you are right, but i think that you need to start fishing first...LOL
> 
> CHIMO


Ouch!  That hurts man. Ya cut me. Ya cut me deep!  You're right though. LOL.  Lets have a go as soon as that dory of yours is shovelled out.

Crongrats BTW dad!


----------



## Signalman150 (5 Mar 2007)

Time Expired.

I'm not ex-PPCLI, but as a kid I lived in Victoria during the 70s when 3VP was stationed there, and remember seeing the wedge cap too.  There was an article in one of the early Sentinel magazines that explained that a rifle green wedge cap was standard (pre integration) head dress for bn officers.  It wasn't quite an air force style tho'; it had French grey piping and a small rosette mounted on the front.


----------



## Inch (5 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I'd wear the forage cap with flying gear just to make a statement...although one does have to remove the plastic hula-hoop from inside...then it carries a little bit of panache and daring do!  ;D   The irony is that the wedge evolved from the Army's field service cap...so it is not at all a "distinctive" Air Force piece of kit...short of looking assinine with combats -- combats whould be beret, helmet or floppy hat only.
> 
> G2G



Hoola-hoop out, get it damp and put a head-set over it for a few days for that "50 Mission Cap" look!


----------



## medaid (5 Mar 2007)

mmmm 50 missions cap.... I think the FC looks great on parade, but I have to agree with those who says its unpractical. I had to wear one when I was on patrol in a PC.... it was a PAIN....PAIN PAIN PAIN. Never again shall I wear one of those on a regular patrol basis!


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Hoola-hoop out, get it damp and put a head-set over it for a few days for that "50 Mission Cap" look!



You might just as well put that Greyhound or Texaco badge on it - - it's _still_ a forage cap


----------



## Inch (5 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You might just as well put that Greyhound or Texaco badge on it - - it's _still_ a forage cap



Jealous?


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> the wedge ... is not at all a "distinctive" Air Force piece of kit.



Yet the a** f**ce is still absolutely smitten with it, decades after the Army declared it obsolete. No further comment by me is necessary.


----------



## mover1 (5 Mar 2007)

I love the airforce bashing its so......well ARMY.. 
I have a solution. 
We could redesign the cap to make it more practical/stylish. But then again the CTS could not think outside the box when designing the new uniforms so we would be stuck with something horrible like the current issue forage cap. Too much traditionalist thinking runs amuck when proposing such things. 


I still think a WW1 style trench cap would fit the bill. Soft comfy and practical. 
Or a ball cap.

 Remember when the Tilley cap was cool.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Mar 2007)

Oh ya the original white one.  I loved getting jacked on a job site just to inform them that it was issued at clothing stores.  Still got it, still wear it.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Mar 2007)

I actually wore the wedge with the flaps unfolded and pulled down to protect my face and chin.  BCWO freaked on me until I pulled out the page of the 265 (of course, you knew I was prepared for this) and showed him the picture that actually showed it worn that way.  He couldn't believe it.  I told him that I was surprised at his astonishment, especially given that it was clearly shown in the CFP-265 and that I understood that many BCWO's sleep with a copy of the 265 under their pillows...  >  

G2G


----------



## geo (5 Mar 2007)

Heh...
Did he try to swat you with said 265?
something like a phone book - won't leave those annoying bruises that result in compaints & charges


----------



## navymich (5 Mar 2007)

Nice one G2G!!  I love finding out little things like that.  Not that I try to cause too many waves or anything.....


----------



## Jc066 (5 Mar 2007)

I do remember a company by the name of Dorthy Mills who made berets...to bad they still don't make them for the CF. They definitely made a  better hat than Logistik corp.


----------



## medaid (5 Mar 2007)

Parkhurst is a subsidiary of Dorothy  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Mar 2007)

I actually like the Peaked Cap (forage cap for you army types) worn with Navy DEUS it's a sharp piece of kit and very Pusser (Naval). I'm old school though so never wear the beret except when serving on Army or Air Force Base in CADPAT. The Peaked Cap and woman's Bowler is a pain to pack when travelling.
We have a US Exchange Chaplain serving in my section and they have a tan wedge to wear with their Utilities (Khakis) and a black one to wear with their winter Dress of the Day. The sailors of course have the "Dixie Cup" or traditional USN sailor hat. The wedge actually looks kinda sharp and is alot easier when you are travelling.


----------



## Signalman150 (5 Mar 2007)

Jc066,

I believe you are referring to DOROTHEA Knitting Mills, who made many fine pieces of kit for Her Majesty's Canadian Formed Arses many years ago.


----------



## Jc066 (5 Mar 2007)

I stand corrected, Dorthea knitting mills it is!


----------



## T.R.Hayward (5 Mar 2007)

Hello,

The last time I wore a beret was in the Boy Scouts. I thought it a rather poor choice of headwear, especially for working outside in the hot sun.

The beret was originally for use in tanks, I believe. Not for use in full sun or other extreme weather conditions.

This is just my opinion, but for full sun I think that a cap similar to the one worn by the French Foreign Legion might be more suitable. It offers some protection to the eyes and neck, and if issued in disperse pattern would improve concealment. 

(At least there wouldn't be a bright red sunburn on the back of your neck....)

For cold weather the answer is simple, you wear whatever keeps your ears from falling off.

That being said, berets are traditional. They do look sharp. I have no doubt that they'll be around for a good long time.

Best Wishes,

-Rick


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2007)

TRH...
Bertets have not been the exclusive use of tankers....

Boyscouts wore stensons before they wore berets......... been there and done that.... and if anyone thinks the forage cap was a pain in the tush.... the stiffened & flattened stenson was even worse.


----------



## reccecrewman (6 Mar 2007)

I will agree with the original poster in echoing the thoughts of logistikunicorps attempt at making a beret.  They are by far the very worst berets ever created.  The cursed things should come with an apology when you get them in the mail.  I love my beret, but logistikunicorp just doesn't cut it.  The William Scully Co. out of Montreal made a by far superior beret.  The berets logistikunicorp (I find anyhow) have way too much material, it keeps your right ear nice and warm in the cold weather and looks ridiculous.

Regards


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Mar 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> ...I counted the number I was issued in 26yrs. of service...
> *Ballcap green with earflaps*
> Winter tea cozzie,imitation astrakan**
> *These hats I never wore.
> ...


Ballcap green with earflaps - (Elmer Fudd hat)  I actually considered this a useful piece of kit, though it looked stupid especially with the flaps down.  It kept my ears warm (during a miserable winter) when marching between barracks and school in Borden while on TQ3 course.

Winter tea cozzie,imitation astrakan.   Had to wear that piece of crap once, on a parade during winter.  When the order came to wear it everyone in that particular guard scrambled about looking for their's.  Many had chucked it away years ago, but by lots of scrounging we managed to come up with enough to cover all the heads.  IIRC, a couple of guys had frostbitten ears by the time that cluster**** ended, amply proving what a useless winter hat it was.  The only successful employment of this piece of kit that I've witnessed was literally as a 'tea cozy'.

Yes, I also remember PPCLI officers wearing the green wedge in the 70's, and recall some Militia (a Rifle Regiment?) officers wearing them around NDHQ in the 80's.  But I also have to confess that I bought one when I was posted to an Air Force base in the 80's (pre DEU's).  My boss didn't like my well-worn beret when wearing S3, 'suggesting' either the forage cap or the wedgie.


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I will agree with the original poster in echoing the thoughts of logistikunicorps attempt at making a beret.  They are by far the very worst berets ever created.  The cursed things should come with an apology when you get them in the mail.  I love my beret, but logistikunicorp just doesn't cut it.  The William Scully Co. out of Montreal made a by far superior beret.  The berets logistikunicorp (I find anyhow) have way too much material, it keeps your right ear nice and warm in the cold weather and looks ridiculous.
> 
> Regards



Funny thing how styles change.
I still have my father's WW2 Three Rivers Tank black beret..... those frigging things were monstrous - and would pull down way, way below the ear... 
I remember my 1st beret in 1970 - A "cherry bery" in infantry red (before the MPs jacked the darned thing)... again that one was big - not WW2 big, but big nevertheless... then there's muy parkhurst one (CME Kitshop)... and that one is "tiny"... pick and choose boys, pick and choose.


----------



## mover1 (6 Mar 2007)

Well lets choose something with a little bit of quality.


----------



## Spring_bok (6 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> OK So there I was pulling my beret out of my pocket and to my great surprise it was ripped right above the cap badge. Well now I am in a hum dinger of a situation. No headdress. I order from Logistic unicorp and I can never get one that fits properly. As well as the fact that the quality sucks......
> 
> So I said f$%^ it and now I wear my wedge with my combats.  It fits and its comfortable plus its everybit as functional as a beret. After all what does a beret do. It holds a hat badge and goes on your head.
> 
> ...


I thought you couldn't decide between your toque or ball cap.  How many hats do you need?  You can't wear one on the flight line anyways.


----------



## mover1 (6 Mar 2007)

Spring_bok I remember the words "Hey F^(ker" being uttered in you general direction one fine morning when you were caught sleeping in a threat briefing.   

Yes it is true sometimes I can't decide what hat to wear. I am fickle in my appearance that way. Should I wear my toque, a ball hat beret or wedge. But then I say screw it and go in with no headdress,  jacket undone coffee in hand and other hand is in my pocket. But at least I have the common decency to hold the door open for the RSM. "Bill" I say nodding my head as he enters. 
Because we are all on a first name basis in the airforce. You can usually tell a persons rank by the amount of chins one has. bill has four meaning he is a Chief WO.  
I know some people out there are saying "what about the size of his gut" 
The Gut is a navy rank.

Logistic unicorps berets suck....I told them so in the survey too.


----------



## Trooper Hale (6 Mar 2007)

Your right about beret's getting smaller. This years Regi calender has a bunch of photos from inception through to now. Theres a great pic of a Matilda crew in the jungle, berets so far back on there heads that theres more hair then beret. Plus they'r all at the extreme angle of jauntiness off to the side of their heads as well. And theres just one thing to say about that,
Bring back the french style _"doubles-as-a-field-pack,-takes-14-weeks-to-dry-after-a-wash,-can-carry-an-Etheopian-family-of-seven-inside-it"_ beret.
Simply because they'r awesome.


----------



## mover1 (7 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I actually wore the wedge with the flaps unfolded and pulled down to protect my face and chin.  BCWO freaked on me until I pulled out the page of the 265 (of course, you knew I was prepared for this) and showed him the picture that actually showed it worn that way.  He couldn't believe it.  I told him that I was surprised at his astonishment, especially given that it was clearly shown in the CFP-265 and that I understood that many BCWO's sleep with a copy of the 265 under their pillows...  >
> 
> G2G



I am almost going to call you on that one.
Can I have the page reference? Because  I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Mar 2007)

Before you call him on it make sure that you have the same edition that was in effect when he pulled that off!

The dress manual does change quite often.


----------



## mover1 (16 Mar 2007)

I am using the one off the DIN....paper copies are non existant around here.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Mar 2007)

Mover, if you trust me that it was in the 265 circa 97-99, I'll drop into Trenton some time to collect my beer!  

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/traddocs/tradq_e.asp

Cheers

G2G


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf,

Excellent!! I knew I had seen that before. I also recall seeing someone in 8 Wg walking around with theirs worn like that one day in the parking lot circa 2000. It caused quite the stir, but that very ref was pulled up and verified!!

I think the response was "well, just because you _can_, doesn't mean that you _should_!!" I remember being doubled over with laughter once it was all done.   Our Sup CWO ended up laughing to. It was a good one!!


----------



## mover1 (17 Mar 2007)

come on down to trenton to collect your beer. :cheers:..
...however I am in Greenwood ;D

oh I can see a new fad beginning this year....


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Mar 2007)

I can work Geenwood into the schedule, I guess...  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Mar 2007)

I'm going to borrow my buddies wedge on Monday and see if this is possible....that' s way too funny. ;D


----------



## Adrian_888 (17 Mar 2007)

does everyone in land forces get the same beret when they first start and haven't earned there regiment one yet?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Mar 2007)

I'm a sailor and seeing as I can get a beret that forms properly out of the supply system have to just biting the bullet and ordering belgiques from the strats kitship


----------



## mudrecceman (17 Mar 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> does everyone in land forces get the same beret when they first start and haven't earned there regiment one yet?



No.  For example, Armoured soldiers wear a black beret.

Also, I am not sure what you mean by Regimental beret.  Perhaps you are thinking of the cap badge that goes on said beret?

However, all recruits are issued a beret from the supply system upon receiving their initial kit allotment, and are required to wear that one for a certain part of their training before they will be allowed to wear a purchased one.

I have never heard of a Regimental beret so I think you are thinking of something else...such as the cap badge of the Regiment or Corps they will serve in?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (17 Mar 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> does everyone in land forces get the same beret when they first start and haven't earned there regiment one yet?


Yes, except the tankers.


----------



## navymich (17 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I'm going to borrow my buddies wedge on Monday and see if this is possible....that' s way too funny. ;D



Just pulled my wedge out to try it, but the sides are stitched on to keep it all together.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just pulled my wedge out to try it, but the sides are stitched on to keep it all together.



Any airman or airwoman worth their salt would unstitch the sides to be prepared for even the most inclement weather!  ;D


----------



## navymich (18 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Any airman or airwoman worth their salt would unstitch the sides to be prepared for even the most inclement weather!  ;D



Ouch! Guess I haven't earned my airsalt yet!!  

Then again, not much in the way of inclement weather where I am right now.  Or at least my exposure to it!


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2007)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Yes, except the tankers.



Ummm.... until he is qualified in his trade, or studying for his trade, he ain't no tanker.
Think that all candidates on BMQ wear the dastardly Logistek green beret


----------



## MikeL (18 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Think that all candidates on BMQ wear the dastardly Logistek green beret



Recruits going Armour wear a black beret.


----------



## sgtdixon (18 Mar 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Recruits going Armour wear a black beret.



Indeed We Do, On my BMQ/SQ I didnt once have a green beret near my head, None of the armour types on course did.


And Hell, Black Berets are lady Magnets!


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Dixon said:
			
		

> And Hell, Black Berets are lady Magnets!



Because they thought you were Navy... hehehehehe...


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Because they thought you were Navy... hehehehehe...



 :


----------



## mudrecceman (18 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Because they thought you were Navy... hehehehehe...



hey now!

Ain't no anchor on a REAL black beret!   ;D  :blotto:


----------



## perry (18 Mar 2007)

Wait a minute Mud, was it not a dream of yours to join the Navy reach the position of Coxswain then change your last name to Balls.


----------



## eurowing (18 Mar 2007)

Wow, times have changed. When I went through depot as a Gunner we didn't even get rid of the cornflake until the grad parade for our TQ3's. There was a great deal of pride in "earning" the Artillery cap badge.   When I re-mustered to Aero Engine Tech, we were a full class of re-musters. None of us put up our Air Ops badge or removed our regimental accoutrement's until we Graduated as TQ3's in our new trade. Come to think of it.... we didn't get the cornflake until we had been taught basic drill up to saluting on the march.


----------



## Loachman (19 Mar 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Any airman or airwoman worth their salt would unstitch the sides to be prepared for even the most inclement weather!  ;D


All of our parades are indoors - and that's the only time that that ... thing ... goes on my head.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Mar 2007)

I got a hot pink one I bought at a store in Barrie....  I just wonder if the base talior will sew a log badge on it?


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I got a hot pink one I bought at a store in Barrie....  I just wonder if the base talior will sew a log badge on it?



TN2IC,

As a trucker, Scale D01301 is applicable. Who cares if the base tailor won't do it? Use that darn sewing kit they issued you on that scale to sew it on yourself!! You're a big boy...I dare you to and wear it too!! April 1st is just around the corner after all!!  >


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

Perry said:
			
		

> Wait a minute Mud, was it not a dream of yours to join the Navy reach the position of Coxswain then change your last name to Balls.



Just so they would have to say "Coxswain Balls to the bridge!  Coxswain Balls to the bridge!!"

Now see, I thought that was funny   ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Mar 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :



 :rofl: I was thinking it but you said it,,,,,very good!


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Just so they would have to say "Coxswain Balls to the bridge!  Coxswain Balls to the bridge!!"
> 
> Now see, I thought that was funny   ;D


 I am sure we all did, MRM


----------



## navymich (19 Mar 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Just so they would have to say "Coxswain Balls to the bridge!  Coxswain Balls to the bridge!!"
> 
> Now see, I thought that was funny   ;D



It is quite funny, and would be even funnier when the buffer takes a flying leap at you (or whoever) for making an incorrect pipe and you are put on remedial bosn mate duties!!   ;D

(yes, I know, I'm spoiling your fun, aren't I)


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

Hmmm.  I am not sure what all that means...the only "buffer" I know is the one that goes on the bottom of the buffer machine we used to wax our floors...

I am not a CE guy, I don't make pipes, but if I did they would probably be bent the wrong way and not fit each other well (aka incorrect pipe?)...

You will have to forgive me AM...we didn't use much of that talk back and forth on the ICS in our CRVs/AVGPs/LAVs whatever you want to call em...or in the dreaded Iltis either  >


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2007)

AirMich,

Please explain buffer to us army folk.

I look at it like this and can site a relative example:

Today I saw a guy who was _buffer_ (   ) than another one at the gym!!!  Feel free to PM me the details of your interpretation of "buffer!!"


----------



## navymich (19 Mar 2007)

Sorry about that folks.

Buffer is the slang term for Chief Bosn (boatswains) Mate.  It has been said that it is the acronym for "Big Ugly Fat ****er Easily Replaced".  ;D

A "pipe" is what the navy calls the announcements it makes over the broadcast system within a ship.  If you are piping someone to a place, it is different dependent upon the ranks.  "LS Bloggins, bridge", "Chief Petty Officer Bloggins required Bridge", "Lieutenant Bloggins requested bridge".  You can also use their title.  Example "Coxswain required bridge".  However you cannot use slang titles, so you wouldn't hear "Buffer required bridge."  Clear as mud??


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Mar 2007)

COXSWAIN BALLS REQUIRED BRIDGE!

COXSWAIN BALLS REQUIRED BRIDGE!

There now I am all trained-up!


----------



## mover1 (21 Mar 2007)

I can see Coxswain Balls right now inspecting all his seaman and Leading seaman.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I can see Coxswain Balls right now inspecting all his seaman and Leading seaman.


:rofl: My god man, my side hurts  ;D


----------



## mover1 (21 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> I can see Coxswain Balls right now inspecting all his seaman and Leading seaman.



I forgot to mention all this was happening on the poop deck no less


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Mar 2007)

Perry

Now see what you started??   :blotto:


----------



## perry (25 Mar 2007)

Its like winding people up and letting them go. ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (25 Mar 2007)

Ya well, you need to _stop_ remembering all the things I've said over the years... 8)


----------



## Big Foot (25 Mar 2007)

Complete tangent here but, could the mods please edit the title of this thread so that "theirs"  is spelled properly? I know, nitpicking but I guess it's just the English major in me coming out.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Complete tangent here but, could the mods please edit the title of this thread so that "theirs"  is spelled properly? I know, nitpicking but I guess it's just the English major in me coming out.  ;D



Done!! Oh, and I got the other mistake in the thread title too; compare the title in your post, or this one, to the thread title for details.   I so just wanted to change it to "Lettuce get rid of the beret..." just to be evil!!  >


----------



## Big Foot (26 Mar 2007)

The lack of apostrophe was nowhere near as distressing as the improper spelling of "theirs" so I guess you could say that I simply didn't care. ;D But thanks for making the change. lol


----------



## mover1 (26 Mar 2007)

Sorry for my lack of english skills. 
I guess my poop stinks too.  :-X


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2007)

(your farts squealed on ya mover........)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Mar 2007)

I think berets are lame. They flop about in the wind especially if you are onboard a ship or any where near the sea shore and usually end up standing up straight and looking like a pee pot on your head. Give me a peaked cap or a  ball cap any day......even the wedge holds it's shape in the wind.


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2007)

Ahhh... you just haven't formed it wuite right yet!
Sweat in it for a while,,, they will keep their shape..... if you have a good one
If you are satisfied with a POS beret, they yes, you are correct on all counts

BTW...

Forage caps are a real pain in the but, from the moment you take it off your head.

Baseball caps.... I have an aversion towards them - from the days of the green workdress texaco suit with lagoon shirt & ball cap........


----------



## aesop081 (26 Mar 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> even the wedge holds it's shape in the wind.



Yes indeed, howeve, turn your head 90 degrees to the wind and.......


----------



## TN2IC (26 Mar 2007)

Yeah the wedge has a nice LCF but isn't all cut out. But I had one in my cadet days. Only thing that was good about it, you didn't have to shape it. Just made sure it was on your head correctly.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## mudrecceman (26 Mar 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Baseball caps.... I have an aversion towards them - from the days of the green workdress texaco suit with lagoon shirt & ball cap........



Worst uniform in the CF *ever*..."texaco suit" made me laugh though, 'cause its funny AND true.


----------



## mudrecceman (26 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Yeah the wedge *has a nice LCF * but isn't all cut out. But I had one in my cadet days. Only thing that was good about it, you didn't have to shape it. Just made sure it was on your head correctly.
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



It does?  

I am just waiting for the winter to come so I can wear mine like that BMX helmet picture thing that someone has up a few pages back... ;D.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Mar 2007)

Well, I believe everything of relevance has been said here more than a couple of times. Time to put this one to bed. The caveat clause is in effect.

Army.ca Staff


----------

